
Plutus.it lets u Tap&Pay using the Blockchain at NFC-enabled terminals worldwide - PLUTUSit
https://vimeo.com/142680468
======
ajani
Very excited about this. Checked out the website but it provides a very broad
overview of how this functions. Can you get into a bit more detail? Like
settlements etc., or why NFC POS specifically. How else could merchants
integrate this etc.

~~~
PLUTUSit
We recently did a reddit Q&A where you can find a lot more about the product
and see the community response.
[https://redd.it/3sabrd](https://redd.it/3sabrd)

Settlements are done using smart contracts which allows a user and a trader to
execute a exchange with out the need of a third party to handle their digital
currency. Taking away the risk. A decentralised p2p exchange which powers the
app and uses the built in NFC in your device to pay at NFC checkout terminals.

Please subscribe for updates. Your feedback and support also helps.

